# Do wireless mice and keyboards not work with BSD?



## mtod1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all.

Without going into detail, it would seem that my M$ wireless keyboard and mouse do not work with either FreeBSD or PC-BSD.

So my question is what brand (logitech etc) and what type (usb or ps2) of keyboard and mouse work with either FreeBSD or PC-BSD?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

They should work without problems. What's the exact problem?


----------



## tingo (Jul 20, 2009)

Most work, some do not. Goes for Logitech as well as MS. You must be more specific if you want to know more.


----------

